# Garmin Edge 810 vs 800



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking at the 810 from what I've read the differences are:
1. Phone Integration
a. tracking
b. weather
c. automatic upload of training data to 3rd party systems

2. Two additional hours of battery life

3. Two different config when moving from bike to bike

4. Little faster response time while using navigation

*If there are any other differences please let me know (other than Edge printed on the case  )?

----
Now from my agle:
*Tracking - is no big deal as you need to use both the phone and 810 interacting to use tracking. A phone app can do that just a well.

Weather - is no big deal as you need to use both the phone and 810 interacting to use the weather function

Auto Upload using phone - not a big deal for me. I'm ok with plugging the unit into my laptop.
---
Extended Battery Life - This is a big deal as when I get in shape enough I would like to do a few double centuries. Battery life would fall a little short.
---
Two different configs for different bikes - no an issue as I only have one (wouldn't be an issue if I had more than one).
---
Faster nav response time would be nice but not worth $300+ to me.

Your thoughts on the two units? I currently don't have a unit at this point. Are there any future use(s) that the 810 has over the 800? 

I did see a 800 Nav Bundle with City Streets for $370 and the 810 Nav bundle with Streets for $660 (Cheaper by $100.00 on eBay but I'm not comfortable purchasing from there. I've heard of units needing to go back to Garmin for repairs early on with the 810 units).

Another thing: I get lossed going from by bedroom to the bathroom. Is the turn by turn the same of both units? That is extremely important to me as I plan on riding in areas that I'm not familiar with this coming season and need to be able to nav back to my car.

Are there any additonal reasons to push me to spend the extra $300.00 on the 810 vs the 800?

Battery life is the only thing that really bums me out.

Any and all imput is appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

For $300 more, the 810 is not even close to being worth it. I have the 800 and love it.

Don't bother with a bundle either. Get your own micro SD card and download your own FREE maps from OSM. The Garmin HR straps are iffy. They take a bit of maintenance to keep working well. Any ANT+ HR monitor will work fine.

The only way I'd go with a bundle is if a stand alone was not availible at the discounted price.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

knezz said:


> 3. Two different config when moving from bike to bike
> 
> 4. Little faster response time while using navigation
> 
> .


for #3,
For my 800, I just push the power button quick and select the bike I am on. Is it automatic now?

For #4
Navigation with turn by turn sounds good. However, in my 2 yrs of having my 800, I have found that just making your course a certain color on the map (green for me) is much easier to deal with.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Bought the 800 last year when Edge 305 finally died. Less than $300, downloaded the free maps. Reviews I read said the battery life was actually worse on the 810 (perhaps a firmware update fixed that?). Don't need live tracking (find my friends on phone does that already, 24x7), don't mind plugging it in to upload (gotta charge it anyway) ... Really couldn't come up with a reason why I needed the 810. Haven't used turn by turn directions, but I haven't been lost yet either (which was the intention). Pretty sure I have it configured for both Road and Mtn bike, but my poor Mtn bike never gets ridden. Not sure what would need to be 'configured' anyway..


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> For $300 more, the 810 is not even close to being worth it. I have the 800 and love it.
> 
> Don't bother with a bundle either. Get your own micro SD card and download your own FREE maps from OSM. The Garmin HR straps are iffy. They take a bit of maintenance to keep working well. Any ANT+ HR monitor will work fine.
> 
> The only way I'd go with a bundle is if a stand alone was not availible at the discounted price.


I've never heard of issues with the heart rate monitor.. Anyone else have issues or prefer something else? I'm willing to explore options.

I also need the cadence sensor also??

Now for the free maps from OSM how are they for finding my way back. Are they as good as Garmins or better? I looking for as easy of of time looking down and reading my way back will riding.

Can a decent heart rate monitor and cadence sensor be had for less that $100.00? That is the differnce in price between the 800 bundle vs the plain 800. 

Any ant capable Heart Rate monitors anyone would suggest?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

knezz said:


> I've never heard of issues with the heart rate monitor.. Anyone else have issues or prefer something else? I'm willing to explore options.
> 
> I also need the cadence sensor also??
> 
> ...


Oh, speed cadence sensors......
Any ANT one will work. Wahoo Fitness, Timex, Bontager (the cheapest, IIRC at $50). 

HR monitor.
Here's one for $22. I have not used this one, but I was planning to get it for a backup.
Amazon.com: Motorola Heart Rate Monitor Chest Strap for MOTOACTV and other ANT+ Compatible Devices - Retail Packaging (Discontinued by Manufacturer): GPS & Navigation


OSM, maps and such.
As for finding your way back, I only used that feature a few times. It seemed to work ok. I used the blue "where you rode" track on the map more. Or, if you have a course start, then start a new course and it will ask if you want to navigate to the beginning.

If the bundle is only $100 more, it is probably worth it if you stay on roads. I mtb also, and Garmin has little trail info. So, the maps in the bundle were not worth it.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

knezz said:


> I've never heard of issues with the heart rate monitor.. Anyone else have issues or prefer something else? I'm willing to explore options.
> 
> I also need the cadence sensor also??
> 
> ...


Over the years I've toasted at least 2 HR straps. I use them to run/ride & spin - so the strap rarely ever really even dries out. Replacing the strap is how I found HRMusa.. Here is the whole see-bang (maps/cadence/strap) for ~390 - Garmin Edge 800 GPS Super Cycle Computer with Heart Rate Premium Strap and Navigation Bundle: HeartRateMonitorsUSA.com 

Got my 800 there last year for ~294 or so (just the unit/mounts - already had the cadence/hr strap).


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> For $300 more, the 810 is not even close to being worth it. I have the 800 and love it.
> 
> Don't bother with a bundle either. Get your own micro SD card and download your own FREE maps from OSM. The Garmin HR straps are iffy. They take a bit of maintenance to keep working well. Any ANT+ HR monitor will work fine.
> 
> The only way I'd go with a bundle is if a stand alone was not availible at the discounted price.


Couldn't agree more. The extra $300 don't justify the 2 hours extra battery, at least not for me. Nice way to get the same results cheaper BTW!


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

As far as OSM is concerned, I think the data is all vector data, not a "picture", so how it is displayed is determined by the Garmin. That being said, if you get the OSM data from the Dutch site (can't remember name but discussed on dcrainmaker), the guy who extracts/converts the raw data makes use of things like "avoid toll road" option on Garmin to do some bike-specific routing. Dig around on dcrainmaker to find recommened map settings on the Garmin. Since OSM is crowd-sourced, quality is a function of who does the editing.

scott s.
.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: I've had various weird thing happen with the US OSMs I tried; roads were improperly designated one way, there were routing barriers on some roads preventing the device from routing along them, wild zig-zag turn instructions for simple intersections. It likely depends on the source of the OSMs. For whatever reason (fewer points?), the OSMs would route twice as fast as Garmin maps on the device. 

If you want live tracking, the Glympse app offers it for free. (Garmin live tracking requires a phone anyway.)


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> For #4
> Navigation with turn by turn sounds good. However, in my 2 yrs of having my 800, I have found that just making your course a certain color on the map (green for me) is much easier to deal with.


I do the exact same thing. I really don't like it when things beep at me constantly, so just making the course a bright yellow or green works much better. Mapsource refuses to keep a course color though, I always have to re-edit it when I put it on the Garmin.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I was recently deciding between the 500 and 510 for mostly the same reasons. I finally went with the 510 mostly because it is the new device. 

The 800 and 500 are 4 years old now, which is a long time in the electronic gadget world. Since I plan on keeping it for a few years at least, I don't want to run out of support or have issues due to lacking firmware upgrades, etc. I have had a beyond end-of-life smartphone, and it sucked.

So while the connectivity features are just gimmicks that I will only occasionally use, and don't need in the slightest, it was worth spending more to get the newest (and presumably best supported item). Fortunately, I found a cyber monday 20% off coupon which worked on the 510 but not the 500, and so I only spent about $65 more for my 510, which was the clincher -- I figured it would be worth the extra change to have a device I knew would be supported for the foreseeable time I will want to use it. In 4 years, the 500/800 will be 8 years old, and who knows what Garmin will be doing with it then. 

Good luck!


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

tystevens said:


> I was recently deciding between the 500 and 510 for mostly the same reasons. I finally went with the 510 mostly because it is the new device.
> 
> The 800 and 500 are 4 years old now, which is a long time in the electronic gadget world. Since I plan on keeping it for a few years at least, I don't want to run out of support or have issues due to lacking firmware upgrades, etc. I have had a beyond end-of-life smartphone, and it sucked.
> 
> ...


$65.00 difference is a no brainer. I would have done the exact same thing if I were in your shoes. Now when you are into about $320.00 (we are talking the price for the bundle - candence, heart rate and street maps) difference that becomes a challenge. I know that they are on eBay a little cheaper but I wouldn't purchase something like an 810 on eBay. I've read about a number of individuals needing to send them back as they had issues (which may or may not be solved now). I wanted to purchase from a dealer who would stand by the product. Garmin keeps a tigh rein on pricing and really don't allow vendors to discount the product much. 

My understanding is that the deals you see out there on Garmin 810s are mistakes by the vendors. Every now and then on can catch one before the vendor realizes it. if anyone feels this statement isn't true please educate me. I wouldn't want to repeat it if I'm wrong.

I did decide to go with the 800 bundle. I think it makes sense at this point. Again tracking I will do from my phone itself, weather no big deal. Other than that I can't thing of anything that would justify spending $320.00. And as for the 4 years old - it takes Garmin 3 years to work all the bugs out..


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

tystevens said:


> I was recently deciding between the 500 and 510 for mostly the same reasons. I finally went with the 510 mostly because it is the new device.
> 
> The 800 and 500 are 4 years old now, which is a long time in the electronic gadget world. Since I plan on keeping it for a few years at least, I don't want to run out of support or have issues due to lacking firmware upgrades, etc. I have had a beyond end-of-life smartphone, and it sucked.
> 
> ...


Your points are all well-made -and considering you got the 510 for only a marginal premium over the older 500 then that made it a pretty easy choice. If I could have found an 810 comparable to the deal I got on my 800 I would have been swayed as well.. 

However - I have had a couple of issues with my Garmin's and have had reasons to contact them in the past. The have always offered EXCELLENT customer service.
And my Edge 305 still works (most of the time - it just doesn't boot from time to time, but once running it has never failed me). The Edge 305 was originally released in August of 2005. My Forerunner 305 is in a similar state and I’m desperately need to update it as well, however Garmin’s successors to the forerunner had some major usability issues and I haven’t been convinced that they had a product for me until the new 220/620 series (220 will do). 

Bottom line – I’m still convinced the 500/800 line makes sense for a lot of people. And as Apple has recently taught us with their miserable iOS 7 release, NEVER, EVER again should any of us blindly accept a firmware update on equipment that is presently meeting our needs without issue.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, I agree -- I was on the fence on spending $130 more until I came across that deal. But it is still a similar percentage of the overall replacement value of an 800-810 compared to the 500-510.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a cheaper spd cadence sensor
Amazon.com: Wahoo Fitness Speed & Cadence Sensor for iPhone: Sports & Outdoors


The funny thing is that this one look identical to the BlackBurn ones I have. The BB ones are impossible to get now anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

After doing a lot of research, I ended up getting the 800. The 810 has some nice features, but not worth more than an extra $30 - no less $300! 

One quick thing about the strap - in doing research, a lot of people seemed to have problems with the Garmin HRM straps - especially long term. Looking at DC Rainmaker, I discovered the Viiiva (Amazon.com: 4iiii Innovations V100 viiiiva Heart Rate Monitor V100: Sports & Outdoors) that will transmit BOTH ANT+ and Bluetooth - so it can transmit to Strava on my iPhone and my Garmin at the same time. May be worth a look.

Was fairly unhappy that the "base maps" on the device are useless. I found the OSM maps and loaded them with no problem. Not a lot of experience with them yet, but what I have seen seems good enough (for Free vs. $60). 

Michael


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

The old garmin hard (Amazon.com: Garmin Heart-Rate Monitor: GPS & Navigation ) straps are fine, it is the soft strap version (and not just the strap but the transmitter too) that is a problem. Let us know how your alternative goes, the Garmin soft strap and transmitters seems to be alright for about a year though. That seems inadequate to me at the price. I had a polar similar set up and while I did get a second actual strap, the transmitter was fine for years, in the pool etc.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I will admit that I got the 510 over the 500 mainly because it looks better IMO and has a slightly larger screen. The bluetooth connectivity is nice for transferring the files to Garmin Connect (via a smartphone and the Garmin Connect app.) Plugging a cable into the 500 after every ride would probably get on my nerves. I have to wonder if all of those snapped tabs on Garmin bike computers wouldn't have happened if their owners weren't removing them from their bikes after every ride (to download the TCX file.)


----------

